# Can I keep goldfish and platys together



## Ella Brathwaite (Jan 2, 2021)

I am looking at getting a new fish tank and I was wondering if I can keep my platys and goldfish in the same tank. Thank you


----------



## Ella Brathwaite (Jan 2, 2021)

Ella Brathwaite said:


> I am looking at getting a new fish tank and I was wondering if I can keep my platys and goldfish in the same tank. Thank you


 my goldfish are about 8cm long and I was looking at getting an 80l tank. There are 2 goldfish and 3 platys


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

I wouldn't. The only platys suited to coldwater are true variatus platys, and even they need a heater in winter if the room temp drops below 20 or so. Also, goldfish can grow to over 1ft, so while I don't know if they'd start to see the platys as food once they get big, it's not a chance I'd take.

An 80L tank is on the small side for goldfish. You should be looking at 100L for one goldfish and another 50L per fish after that, with double filtration due to the amount of waste they produce.

What tanks are they in at the moment?


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

At 8cm those Goldies are still just younguns. Naomi is correct - an 80 litre isn't big enough for Goldies long term, they need much larger, a pond is best for long bodied Goldfish like Comets. Long bodied Goldfish should be at least 20-25cm long (not including the tail) at 2 years old.


----------

